# Elvis...really bad now...



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

My poor Elvis. He is even worse today. I dont know if it was the meds that were overkill,or just his problems in general. But today he is just laying there. Not even making an effort to move. I touched him with a straw,normally hed flip out and swim off. Now he just laid there. So i think his poor lil body cant take much more. I hope hes not suffering. I think i did all i can do for him. I dont think he will be here much longer. Maybe a day or so. But not much more.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks. I was hoping for another rebound from him,but I guess not.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I can't say I know how you feel, the closest thing I've gotten to sick is fin rot with two of my boys. I know if something bad happens to any of my babies, I'd be a wreck though.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aww.. i'm so sorry


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah. I never really dealt with sick fish. Since my last set of fish was when I was little lol. So,yeah Im sad. They supposed to live years not months! I dealt with a sick hamster,he only made it a few months. Seems the ones that you try your hardest to save are the ones that live the shortest and hurt the most when you lose them.

Thanks sunkissed.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Poor little guy. It's so rough losing them, I was a mess with Rex. He was our first little guy.


----------



## Shylynn (Jun 17, 2009)

Im sorry to hear about your you lil guy


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

As a last ditch effort try giving him a salt bath unless you have already. You can give up to 5 baths a day. Often times holistic cures are just what the doctor ordered, as the stronger medicines really stress fish out. That is usually my starting point to sickness is a salt bath and 100% water change with a light dose of bettafix in the water as buffer to prevent illness from spreading.

Sorry to hear your guy is not doing to well.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My Red Copper male Scooter was my halfmoon who I had a lot of problems with. He was only 8 months old and he died two days ago ((((

Well I think you should pamper him as much as possible and hope he gets better. Oh and pray a lot!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

is it old age? now dont be grossed out. my fish died and i got to upset to take him out myself so i was waiting for my bf to come over and do it, well he floated for a day then the next day sank to the bottom...then i plugged in my vacume and he twitch back to life....that is my zombie fish....so keep hope!! dont give up on him!!! he could spring back...i hope he does.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Elvis. I was hoping he'd get better.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! 

Nah hes not old at all. I just did a full change on his tank. Stressed poor guy out even more. Hes just laying there.


----------



## tkc11 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Poor little Bleeker*

My betta Bleeker just died yesterday :'( he was my buddy at school and his last couple days he was like literally going crazy. In the middle of the night he was flipping out in his tank splashing water every where and in the morning I went in to check on him and he kept swimming to the top of the water breathing in the air over and over and then falling to the bottom laying down breathing really hard. He's been healthy and I had just changed his water the day or so before but he was just acting strange and I had a feeling he wasn't going to last much longer...and sure enough when I came back from a graduation party last night he was laying at the bottom of the tank in his little yellow plant gone. Obviously I was pretty upset about it he was my buddy at school and now he's gone. It really bothers me that I had no idea what was wrong with him...so I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Um..not sure...maybe ammonia or nitrite poisoning. Sorry about your fishy. 

Elvis is just hanging at the bottom. Has absolutely no energy to even swim to the top for air. Its not far to the top at all,but he cant even do that. He cant stay straight.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So sorry about Elvis. He has always been a favorite of mine. Prayers coming you and Elvis's way.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Doggyhog.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i wish i could help..maybe food try giving him a new food? it could be just his time... just try to make him comfortable.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It breaks my heart hearing about bettas not doing well. I'm praying and hoping he gets better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Elvis is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's so pretty. Prayers are comin!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> He's so pretty. Prayers are comin!!!!


I agree. Mine will be coming too.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Aww thanks everyone!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

You have my support and prayers for the both of you. *hugs* Hope he pulls through.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Come on, Elvis! We're pulling for you!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well he is a smart lil bugger. He managed to get himself into a corner of the tank,vertically. So he only has to shoot up a tiny bit to get air. I see regrowth on his fins. Wish his swim bladder would heal!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I think itll be soon now. He seems to breathing from only one side. One gill is moving. I put my finger in and he doesnt even flinch. Hes just...floating...if he doesnt go soon,i dunno what to do. Hate to see him suffer like this. He wont eat. Hasnt in days. Just keeps getting worse...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I don't know what I would do. I feel so bad right now. I'm so sorry.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah. I dunno. i hope he goes soon,doesnt hang on too long. i dont have it in me to do some of those things they say to euth a fish. so hope he goes naturally.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw that makes me tear up :'( i just couldn't do it to one of my fish either.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

Aww poor little dude. I hope he gets better. We'll send you some fishie prayers!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this Fishy! I hope he doesn't suffer and goes soon for both of your sakes. I'd feel so horrible if I were in your situation knowing there wasn't much I could do for my little buddy. Prayers are with you.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

:'( :'( :'(


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Just checked on him.

Hes gone.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry fishy!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks. Im glad his suffering is over. He can swim free now. Rest in peace lil buddy.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry about Elvis.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks. It never gets easier losing pet,no matter how big or small.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Elvis. No, its never easy to lose a pet. Some may say "its just a fish" but to us, they are our little buddies and we love them so much. RIP Elvis. Say hi to Blooper, Max, Boy Blue and Buddy for me.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry about Elvis. It is horrible to watch a fish suffer.

In 25 plus years of fish keeping I have had to euthanize a few, yeah it's hard,but when you know there is no hope it is better than watching them suffer.

I use the clove oil in vodka method, scoop the fish into a small container of tank water and add the clove\vodka mixture and the calmly pass away. I have never been able to do the stun it and decapitate it method...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I prefer to let mine die on its own. I couldn't do all that other stuff either. I'm afraid to do the vodkha and clove oil because, knowing me, I'd do it wrong and cause the fish even more suffering.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I read someone's review about clove oil and vodka, and they said that since bettas are tougher you need more clove oil, and she didn't know that. So she just put the recommended dosage in and her betta flipped out. It took her baby like 20 minutes to finally sleep and she felt horrible. Then she made sure she put twice as much vodka because she didn't want her betta to suffer more by not dying. She said she's still shooken up by that. =(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think MelaFix and PimaFix have clove oil.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Really? Does it say on the bottle?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So sorry. He is in fishy heaven!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

awww i'm soo sorry. he was in my thoughts all last night :'( RIP little elvis.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Really? Does it say on the bottle?


 
I've never bought it. I just know it has it in there.

I only buy BettaFix.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have both Pimafix and Melafix. I'll look at the bottles when I get back home.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks sunkissed and doggy hog.


----------

